# 5 high quality camping items on Amazon



## wetdet7 (May 22, 2017)

I made an article featuring 5 must have products from amazon. If you're interested in finding a top notch water filter, fire starter, emergency tent, multi us pliers, and first aid kit click this link. 5 Items That Are Crucial for Survival or Camping


----------



## robin_nguyen (Apr 27, 2017)

I recommend to you the website that have a lot of camping experience. Here is it campingheavens.com


----------



## kevincamp145 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi, 

Great to see your article and your recommendations are very good for me! 

But relating to Multi-tool, i have written a brand new article about that within my experiences. Hope that i can provide some good resources: 5 Best Multitool You Can Find (2017 Edition) | Blazing Campfire

Cheers,


----------

